# Puedo expandir la señal Wireless ?



## Myth (May 16, 2006)

Hola a todos:

Yo tengo una laptop, y obtengo internet via "Wireless".

Quisiera saber, si puedo expandir la señal del "Wireless", abajo me explico mas facil.

Internet "Wireless" ---> Lo recibe la tarjeta inalambrica de la Laptop ---> Le conecto algun dispositivo ---> Ese dispositivo hace que tenga el internet mas cerca ---> Mas facil para conectar PDA, PSP, Nintendo DS, los cuales tienen menos alcance, que la laptop.

Quiero saber si existe algun dispositivo que haga eso.

Por favor,
Gracias


----------



## eudiscordero (Mar 9, 2010)

si quieres es expandir la señal te recomiendo un dipositivo usb wireless lanpro que emite una potencia de 200mw buscalo por ebay


----------



## tiopepe123 (Mar 10, 2010)

Existen repetidores.

Otra solucion si tienes un router con antena externa es fabricarte una chapa para focalizar la señal, ya se hablo en el foro.
Mejora la recepcion si solo tienes 2-3 rayas.


----------

